# Will Ferrell's thoughts on Russian Gymnasts



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQzkMoEG ... ure=relmfu

:lol: He is hilarious


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you see him last night, with the baby chicks? OMG, hilarious!!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Great find, I missed that. What a piece of work he is!


----------

